# Salt - block or loose?



## Mini-M Ranch (Sep 2, 2009)

One of the breeders that I am getting two of my goats from told me i needed to get a salt block for my girls.  I thought you were supposed to give loose salt free choice.  She also told me she uses Beef Max minerals.  Should I stick with what she is using or give loose salt and goat minerals?


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 2, 2009)

If you have the loose minerals specifically for goats in your area, then I would use that. I put out a small amount everyday. I clean out the mineral container in the morning and then put fresh in. The goats do eat it.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes, loose goat minerals.


----------



## lupinfarm (Sep 2, 2009)

Loose, but I also offer a block version too... the small ones that go in the stall block holder.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 2, 2009)

I have both as well.  I have observed that my goats prefer the salt block most of the time, but will gobble up the loose salt when it is extremely hot out.


----------



## Blackbird (Sep 3, 2009)

I've heard some people say that their goats 'burn' or lick a hole in their tongue from the salt when on the block, but I've never seen it happen.

We offer loose.


----------



## bheila (Sep 3, 2009)

I give my goats Sweetlix Meat Maker loose minerals


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 3, 2009)

Seems to me that mineral blocks are the alternative for folks who can't manage loose minerals..  I don't mean that in a derogatory way, either..."can't manage," as in, maybe you have animals on range and won't be out there everyday to make sure nobody pooped in the mineral feeder.  That sort of thing.

I think, though, that those of us who _can_ manage with loose minerals would do well to take full advantage of our ability to do so..


----------

